# LOOK 595 - Medium - for sale by me



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I know it's been forever, but I just wanted to let you know that my 595 is for sale in the classifieds. It's a medium 2009 in black with SRAM Force, Keo Blade Ti pedals, and EA90 wheels. If you're interested, please check out my listing here: LOOK 595 w/SRAM Force - Medium - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com

View attachment 272552


Thanks for looking!
chas


----------



## davidshawnclark (May 14, 2013)

would you consider selling just the frameset? Shawn


----------

